# Liste "Achats" App store



## NicoInChina (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai jamais compris a quoi servait la liste "Achats" dans l'App store sous IOS et dans Itunes sous OSX.

J'ai 61 applications installées sur mon iPhone dont 3 achetées, et dans la liste "Achats" il y a 27 applications dont les 3 que j'ai achetées toutes les autres sont gratuites.

Est-ce normal?

Si quelqu'un veut bien éclairer ma lanterne.

Merci


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Cette liste Achats recense simplement toutes les applications (gratuites ou payantes) que tu as téléchargé avec ton identifiant iTunes.

En cas de changement d'iPhone, tu peux ainsi récupérer tes applications facilement (et ne pas payer une deuxième fois les applis payantes).


----------



## NicoInChina (29 Octobre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette liste Achats recense simplement toutes les applications (gratuites ou payantes) que tu as téléchargé avec ton identifiant iTunes.
> 
> En cas de changement d'iPhone, tu peux ainsi récupérer tes applications facilement (et ne pas payer une deuxième fois les applis payantes).



Merci pour la réponse, je n'étais pas sûr, maintenant c'est confirmé.

J'ai donc compris pourquoi il me manquait des applications dans ma liste "Achats". 
J'ai changé de pays dans l'App store, j'ai téléchargé des applications depuis le store chinois et français.

Les applications sont définitivement "liées" à l'App Store d'origine.

Donc dans la liste "Achats" de l'App Store français, les Apps installées depuis l'App Store chinois n'apparaitrons pas, même après une désinstallation et une réinstallation de la même application depuis l'App Store français.

C'est fort dommage...


----------

